# Leather Harness for Terrier



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Where can I buy a leather harness for my Jagd Terrier? It's for bitework.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe Lynn Cheffins on the forum makes sled dog harness. She may be able to help you if she knows what you need.
Not really sure if anyone makes a protection harness for a 20 lb dog.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

I may just stuck to a wide collar. He breaks the petco harness in a couple of sessions


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

There are lots of suppliers out there who carry good harnesses. Most of mine I had made but the ones you can buy work fine. I have been doing business with fenrirk9 and have been real happy with the stuff and the service. 

[email protected]


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Contact Pierre LaFond at Can-Am. I don't know if he makes them that size on a regular basis, but he will do custom stuff for you if you can give him the measurements. He also makes nylon agitation harnesses that will hold large breeds, I'm sure he could do one for the Jagd.

I know at some point someone made "miniature" leather harnesses, I have one that I use with my Malinois pups from about 8 weeks up to about 4 months, depending on the size of the pup. Sorry though, I want to keep it 

One of these URLS should work www.CanAm-K9.com http://dhart.com/canam-k9/

Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure Juan has a leather harness he works Leo in, you might ask him where he got it.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Look what I found.
http://www.dogids.com/classic-knight-harness.html?CAWELAID=754392682


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

The nylon harnes by can - am is really nice. I believe I have the large and it is not huge, so I think he could do smaller. It is a clever design. It has wide bands with padding underneath, not the kind like a the pet shop wit the narrow bands. LOL your dog busting the harness -- nice!


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

This guy makes top notch gear for amazing prices. I buy all my collars, leads, & harnesses from him.

http://www.stillwaterkennelsupply.com/


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Kristin,
Just ordered a puppy harness from Stillwater.


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

I know you got a harness already but for others that might be interested...

I have looked high and low for a GSD "Puppy" size leather agitation harness. I have come up completely empty (still looking if anyone knows of one that truly is puppy sized). Anyway, I hated using a regular nylon harnesses with no padding for the dogs to lunge against. I bought one of these http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1699&ParentCat=202 and it has worked out fantastic- very nice give and cushion and mine doesn't put pressure on the throat at all. I used it for a long time until my GSD finally fit into an adult agitation harness. Even at 45 pounds and pulling, it held up just fine.


----------



## Kristin Jakubczak (Jan 17, 2011)

Scott Williams said:


> Thanks Kristin,
> Just ordered a puppy harness from Stillwater.


Good to hear, Hope you like it!


----------

